# Withdrew SS to restart at a later date but am still receiving a small amount.....anyone?



## debbie in seattle (Jan 25, 2016)

After receiving my SS benefits, my husband and I decided to withdraw my application and wait until I am 66 (currently 62) and then take full advantage of my husbands portion which is much, much higher than mine.
Went to the SS office, filled out my forms which they faxed and 3 months later I received a letter of confirmation but now I am receiving a direct deposit much, much smaller than my original amount.   Yea, yea, I tried calling my local SS office, nothing, can't get past the phone tree without a name or extension ,   tried the main office, hold time?  1 1/2 hours.   I want to make an APPOINTMENT at my local SS office to talk to someone, but can't get through to do this.   Anyone have any idea what is going on?


----------



## Ina (Jan 25, 2016)

Debbie in Seattle, I always end up at the SS office early in the morning. It's first come first served here in Texas, so I go in very early.  I take a number and wait my turn, but at least I get clear answers and so far, no obstacles.  I hope you have a SS office near you.  Good luck. :wave:


----------



## jujube (Jan 25, 2016)

Here's my experience a couple of years ago:  At my local social security office, if you come and stand in line, all they'll give you is a date and time frame for a phone interview ("a social security representative will call you on Feb 13 between 11 and 11:30 a.m." for example).  If the phone interview doesn't solve your problems, then they give you a time for a personal interview so that you can come back to the place you started out in.   I felt like a dog chasing my tail.  Thank goodness, the phone call took care of my questions.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 25, 2016)

jujube said:


> Here's my experience a couple of years ago:  At my local social security office, if you come and stand in line, all they'll give you is a date and time frame for a phone interview ("a social security representative will call you on Feb 13 between 11 and 11:30 a.m." for example).  If the phone interview doesn't solve your problems, then they give you a time for a personal interview so that you can come back to the place you started out in.   I felt like a dog chasing my tail.  Thank goodness, the phone call took care of my questions.



Yes, I've always had good results over the phone, had to make the appointment for phone conversation, but they've always been helpful, beats going to the office fifty miles away for me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 26, 2016)

I have had good results over the phone also..I was given an appointment to go into the office for mi initial retirement date. The day before my appointment, I got a phone call and they said I could set things up over the phone!! Worked for me..


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 26, 2016)

I have never gotten ANYWHERE with my local office.  I HAVE, however, had good results contacting the SSA 1-800 number and talking to the people there.  Last time I had to call, they had an option where if you don't want to hold, you can press a number and the SSA will call you back, and they really do.

If you're experiencing difficulty with your local office (the one here doesn't seem to know much or care at all), go on the website, get the main number and call them.

Here, it does ZERO good to show up at the local office.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 26, 2016)

*800-772-1213*


----------



## Linda (Jan 26, 2016)

We've always gotten great results over the phone.  Both for my husband's SS and mine.  We've never once went into the office.  I'm probably misunderstanding your question but I thought your husband has to die before you can get his full SS security.  Right now I'm 67 and I get about half what he gets.  I get the same amount now as I did when I was 62 except for the cost of living raises.  Of course, ask the SS person as I sure don't know how it all works.


----------

